# Tripod



## freeidaho (Mar 23, 2014)

Howdy,
One of our local Tormach owners talks about a 3 point system for  mounting machine tools, and I have come to trust his experience and  knowledge.  For a bench top milling machine this would be to put a thick plate under the  base in the front attached to the front two bolt holes and have it  pivot/mount to the base in the middle of this plate.  Then normal mounts  in the rear.

My questions are these: Is this a well known technique?  Would this  mounting method aid in a Tormach's accuracy.  How many have you done  this?

Thank you for your answers.
kr


----------

